Does getting the down vote privilege change how you use HN? - myrandomcomment
======
myrandomcomment
I am close to getting the number of up votes on my comments to be able to down
vote other comments. There was a point that I really cared about it because,
well I am human and there are comments that I just want to rage at (or are
just off topic, lame, etc). Does having that privilege change you see HN? When
you have that right are you less likely to use it?

